# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] CPC Hardware HS N°13 – Monter son PC 2020 – est sorti !

## Dandu

Comme tous les deux ans un peu avant Noël, nous vous proposons un hors-série qui va vous permettre de monter le PC que votre famille vous aura offert en kit. Oui, il s’agit bien de l’édition 2020 de notre best-seller « Monter son PC ». Dans ce magazine, vous trouverez tous nos conseils pour bien choisir les composants de vos PC avec nos traditionnels guides d’achat, quelques astuces pour déterminer où vous allez acheter les pièces mais le gros de hors-série va évidemment être notre guide de montage. Nous avons en effet fait des milliers de photos (pour sélectionner les plus jolies) pour montrer comment installer différents types de composants.

Après le choix des outils (c’est important), vous apprendre donc à installer de la DDR4 en DIMM et en SO-DIMM, un CPU Intel en LGA 1151 et son ventirad stock, un CPU AMD AM4 et son ventirad stock, un CPU Intel LGA 2066, un CPU AMD TR4 (ou sTRX4), différents modèles de système de refroidissement (avec ou sans backplate, watercooling, etc.), de la pâte thermique ou un pad thermique, des ventilateurs RGB, etc. Dans la suite, vous trouverez aussi un guide pour l’alimentation, le rangement des câbles, les branchements sur la carte mère, les SSD en M.2 ou en 2,5 pouces, les HDD en 3,5 pouces, les lecteurs optiques (oups) et bien évidemment les cartes graphiques et les cartes d’extension.

La troisième partie du magazine s’attaque à un gros morceau : que faire si le PC ne fonctionne pas (on a quelques idées pour vous aider) et surtout que faire quand il s’allume ? Nous vous expliquerons comment paramétrer rapidement l’UEFI, gérer les LED de votre nouveau PC qui brille, installer Windows 10 ou même GNU/Linux (si !) et les pilotes nécessaires. Nous avons même consacré quelques pages à une étape essentielle : installer des benchmarks pour vérifier que le PC monté avec amour atteint bien les performances attendues.

Ce hors-série est disponible en kiosque dès maintenant au prix de 6,90 €.

----------


## Padawahou

Et bien je pense que je vais l'acheté également comme à chaque fois  ::):

----------


## Ruvon

Ça tombe particulièrement bien tout ça, j'ai comme projet de changer de config dans les semaines qui viennent. Je monte mes PC depuis 1996, mais je suis un peu rouillé, le dernier c'était en 2013  ::ninja::

----------


## Rocca

Salut à tous,

Perso j'hésite à le prendre (j'ai tous les autres numéros). Le dernier, j'avais pas appris grand chose au final. Je regardais un peu le sommaire de celui-ci qui me fait de l'oeil, mais je me demande, vu que j'ai déjà mon pc de monté, s'il y a vraiment une utilité dans mon cas. 

C'est une vrai question, dans le sens, où je connais pas trop les SSD en M2, linux (uniquement MINT) et les TR4...ce numéro apporte-t-il des réponses de ce côté là et va t-il un peu plus loin que les précédents numéros ? Les réglages dans l'UEFI sont nombreux ? 

Même si c'est un vrai plaisir de lire ce magazine, avec l'âge, je deviens plus exigeant (ou autre mais restons poli  ::P: ). Bref, j'ai pas envie de m'ennuyer, même si je vais peut-être craquer comme à chaque fois (juste un truc sympa et je passe à la caisse, pas difficile comme client  ::P:   ::P: ).

Du coup ??

----------


## Dandu

Alors, globalement, je vais être franc, si t'as déjà monté ton PC, ça ne change pas grand chose. Y a quelques changements sur les TR4 avec plus de détails sur un ventirad en particulier, de nouvelles photos, etc. Pour l'UEFI, c'est les réglages de base, on va faire plus détaillés dans un hors-série plus centré sur le sujet.

Mais sinon, il est plus beau que le précédent !

----------


## Rocca

> Alors, globalement, je vais être franc, si t'as déjà monté ton PC, ça ne change pas grand chose. Y a quelques changements sur les TR4 avec plus de détails sur un ventirad en particulier, de nouvelles photos, etc. Pour l'UEFI, c'est les réglages de base, on va faire plus détaillés dans un hors-série plus centré sur le sujet.
> 
> Mais sinon, il est plus beau que le précédent !


Merci pour ta franchise. Pour te dire ayant été hier à Carrefour (journée course), j'ai survolé la revue et effectivement cela rejoint tes propos. Quelques détails qui peuvent servir, mais pas vraiment de nouveaux sujets.  Par contre, un hors série plus détaillé axé sur l'UEFI  ::wub::  T'as déjà au moins un futur acheteur. 

Je ne l'ai pas achetée du coup (ne pas me jeter des cailloux merci et des rochers non plus). Toutefois, je l'ai trouvé chouette et claire en passant. C'est clair que pour quelqu'un qui se lance dans son premier montage, elle est top et je ne dis pas ça pour me racheter. Y'a énormément de photos avec pas mal d'étapes. Sincèrement, j'hésite encore à la prendre ne serais-ce pour la prêter autour de moi  ::):  

Bref, en réflexion pour moi, mais bravo quand même pour le travail et hâte au prochaine numéro du coup  :Bave:

----------


## skulussa

Un article qui fera envier les lécheurs de vitrine comme moi qui sont impatient de commander leur première config dur Topachat ;o

----------

